# Ivomec pour on for pig worming



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Did a search for this before asking, but didn't see a real definitive answer

Does anyone use cattle type ivomec pour on for pig worming ?

Thanks


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Really ? No one ?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

TnAndy said:


> Really ? No one ?


I use it ever 6 mos. Works great. No worms. 

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Gerold !


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I have used it in the past, I also use horse paste dewormer. They both work great. Kills internal and external parasites. Watch your withdrawl times for butchering. I would follow what is says for cattle.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks CJ. These are just 100lbs now.....3-4-5 months away from butchering yet.


----------

